# Dish Karaoke



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey any idea when the 942 will support the Karaoke Channel? On my Dish Home screen there is an ad for it and it tells me to find under Entertainment, however there is no Karaoke listed under Entertainment.

I played with this on my 811 the other night and I was actually surprised at the quality of the music, I was expecting some cheesy midi stuff, but it sounded good.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Hey any idea when the 942 will support the Karaoke Channel? On my Dish Home screen there is an ad for it and it tells me to find under Entertainment, however there is no Karaoke listed under Entertainment.
> 
> I played with this on my 811 the other night and I was actually surprised at the quality of the music, I was expecting some cheesy midi stuff, but it sounded good.


Scott,
What is the channel number for this?


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Scott...does that mean we will have to listen to you sing?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark - it should be somewhere in Dish Home (channel 100).


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

All of this is joke, right? Would ANYONE in their right mind want this?
Let's see, do I want to spend my $5 on those great Voom HD channels or Karaoke??
What a toughie!

da Doug


----------

